# Icefishin the ponds!



## Icefisher15 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, im out of school and havent had hours at Gander for a long time now and that seems to be the way for the near future as well, so that just means more time to get out and ice fish, these were all caught in local ponds nothing huge but lots of fun. Hope you all enjoy!

Here is the link to my album that contains the pics of a lot of the fish I caught.

https://tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=25


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool getting out there! That is a fat little perch, and nice colors on the sunny.

Good job man!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for sharing


----------

